# Autotech HPFP Back in stock!!! @ CTS Turbo!



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Autotech HPFP's are very popular for the 2.0TFSI crowd for those of you going stage 2 and stage 2+. They go nicely with the K04 upgrades that we're working on in house here. Today we just received another shipment of 100 Autotech High Pressure Fuel Pumps, and already 20 of them are sold... Get yours before they're all gone!


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

i might be buying another one from you for my GFs next project if i cant get rid of the spare ATP kit i have lying around. 

are they coming still coming with the replacement plunger tip?


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you need to have the most updated hpfp to run these internals?


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

So this pump should be enough for a GTX3071R? Im just thinking ahead


----------



## Domokun (Apr 5, 2009)

Still have these in stock?


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

CTS Turbo said:


> We are proud to release the new CTS Turbo 3″ Stainless Steel downpipe for the 2.0T. Unfortunately the factory downpipe that comes as standard equipment in your car was designed for anything but performance. The factory downpipe severely restricts exhaust flow and therefor has adverse effects on horsepower, especially once your car is “chipped”. The CTS Turbo downpipe will allow for your exhaust gases to flow smoothly, freeing up the additional ponies that you want, all while looking amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what are those Downpipes going for


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

A3Performance said:


> what are those Downpipes going for


 
Here is our MK5 TSI dp: 

http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/CTS_Turbo_MK5_TSI_2_0T_FWD_Downpipe-3434-292.html


----------



## pb4life545 (May 12, 2010)

i went home to change my cam follower. well it had a big hole in it  got everything replaced. can i use that same fuel pump for this kit? i dont know if the plunger is any good.


----------



## Turbolars (May 22, 2010)

How much hp do this pump support with stock inline pump? Do i need to change it if i go over 400hp? What you guys think?  Planning on buying a BT kit next year to get around 450crank hp. 

Regards from Norway


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have one of these pumps on the way- installing on my APR Stage 2 ECU. 

However, I've spent the last 3 hours researching all posts discussing compatibility with AT HPFP and the APR software. I've only seen a few posts indicating "APR software is calibrated for APR HPFP." 

Flow rates on the APR website for their pump show 40+%, and AT shows up to 50%. I see that the piston OD is 9.8mm on the AT...but can't find anything on the APR pump diameter. 

Assuming both pumps have no problem sustaining 130 bar on the 2+ program- are both flowing similar enough fuel to have no differences in output? 

IE: If I put a APR 2+ car on the dyno, with the APR HPFP...then swapped fuel pumps to AT...would one expect any changes?


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

big_c02 said:


> I have one of these pumps on the way- installing on my APR Stage 2 ECU.
> 
> However, I've spent the last 3 hours researching all posts discussing compatibility with AT HPFP and the APR software. I've only seen a few posts indicating "APR software is calibrated for APR HPFP."
> 
> ...


 
You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

CTS Turbo said:


> Today we took delivery of a customers 2012 Golf R. Right now we have an upgrade list longer than Ron Jeremy… CTS Turbo Stage X kit, featuring Garrett GTX3071R, TiAL external wastegate, Integrated Engineering forged I-beam connecting rods, JE pistons, Autotech HPFP, CTS LPFP, RS4 injectors, Custom Dyno Tuned by Chris Tapp of Eurodyne on the dyno… Oh and the GTI above is currently GTX3071R equipped and awaits our new CTS LPFP kit…


 Pricing on the new LPFP kit ?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

CTS Turbo said:


> Can you spot the difference? The stock K04 is pictured in the bottom left of this Golf R engine. There’s a new Garrett GTX3071R in its place. This motor was just dropped, keep your eyes peeled here as this beast is in for some Integrated Engineering Tuscan I-beam connecting rods and a set of JE pistons next…


I really like your guys setup.

If i didn't already have a kit of my own i would probably go with this one. :thumbup:


----------



## xatnys360 (Apr 4, 2012)

Is there a rule of thumb regarding higher mileage and these kits? Would you recommend installing the upgrade kit in a HPFP that has clocked in 60k miles?


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

xatnys360 said:


> Is there a rule of thumb regarding higher mileage and these kits? Would you recommend installing the upgrade kit in a HPFP that has clocked in 60k miles?


I'd really like to know this, too.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Bunnspeed said:


> I'd really like to know this, too.


We suggest you change your cam follower when doing these pump upgrades, we have sold 1000's of these literally and have had nearly no issues. I would feel comfortable installing one of these kits on your car even if it had higher miles.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Be sure to check out our blog and facebook. Anything new and exciting gets posted. Stay tuned for product launches, updates and stories!

https://www.facebook.com/CTSTurbo

http://www.ctsturbo.com/


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo ships worldwide, we have over 100 authorized dealers across the globe. Check out our dealer page to see who is closest to you.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

More RS4 fuel injector sets in stock @ CTS Turbo - $349.99 shipped









Audi S3 fuel injector sets in stock @ CTS Turbo - $499.99 shipped


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Hurry, our summer sale ends soon!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Upgrading the restrictive factory downpipe with the CTS Turbo MK7 Golf R/8V Audi S3 Downpipe is a great way to increase performance.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Last day sale, hurry!


----------

